# anna with a dog named sanity?



## Kelly Duncan (Jun 26, 2012)

just wondering if anyones ever came accross her xspesialy recently. she was awsome chick but not careful at all. we were together for a few months but i got arrested wen we were hopping out of colten, i had a warrent i did 14 months. kept up for awhile but i lost track of her wen i got out. I know she was hombuming it off and on in austin. spanish descent crazy as a loon. she was awsome just curious if shes still with us thanx


----------



## Kelly Duncan (Mar 1, 2014)

just wondering if anyones ever came accross her xspesialy recently. she was awsome chick but not careful at all. we were together for a few months but i got arrested wen we were hopping out of colten, i had a warrent i did 14 months. kept up for awhile but i lost track of her wen i got out. I know she was hombuming it off and on in austin. spanish descent crazy as a loon. she was awsome just curious if shes still with us thanx. last seen around houston


----------

